# SE-R Spec V vs Mazdaspeed



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

wut do u guys think? has anybody raced one yet??

i wanna know stock vs stock... and basically just acceleration.. cuz i'm takin that the Protege will handly out due this Sentra...
I just got my Spec V.. and my buddy said his buddy got a Mazdaspeed.. and he said after drivin the both.. the Mazdaspeed is crazy... great engine he said aswell.... 

welpz just lemme know wut u guys think...
i wanna race one thats stock....

oh do u think Spec V stock can beat a non-turbo Supra in a straight run?? and or track performance??


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

about the msp vs the spec, i have to say its all about the driver, i went to one of the msp forums and they all say that the msp would win without contest(alittle biased) i like both cars but the msp is like 21,000. Thats like 4500 more just for a few sparco mods and rims, yucky cream color interior, and a trubo. But you never know just try it!! and tell us wat happens. ive never seen a msp on the road yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

hahaha... bias no doubt.. but i heard alotta great things bout that Protege... and i do definetly no the weakest of my spec V... i'd like to race one if i see one....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

i to would like to catch one and pull up side of it......from what ive heard those protege' however you spell it can handle like a bitch....and then the turbo of course helps with the top end..i think it would be a great race on a straight away though.......all on the drivers.....speaking of......I want a Turbo on my Spec dammit.......someone hurry up and put it out !!!

BillY


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

I'd take the spec v hands down. the mazda costs a lot more and you can make up for the handling downfall of the spec v with about 700 bucks. So in the end you can handle just as well as the mazda with ample power with money to spare. Plus we can all enjoy a spec v but not many will get the chance to even buy a mazdaspeed because of the limited production run.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

umm i dunno bout the states but in canada spec V is 26 g's.. and then there is the sports package that gives u sunroof and rockford fosgate and abs.. for 1 g.. that make 27... the mazdaspeed is 27 too.. so its dam close... and i like limited production stuff cuz is exclusive.. i heard the low end its alrite too.. cuz its running stock compression... but it aint not 100mm stroke of the qr25de.. but still... i heard it has more hp to the wheels than the spec V....


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

from what i've read and heard, the mazdaspeed outperforms the spec v in both speed and handling, but not by that much. but that is stock. i was going to buy a mazdaspeed, but the msrp is $20,500 usd and all the dealerships are marking them up anywhere between 2,000-5,000 because it's limited production, and that's before tax, title, etc. i got my spec v with everything excpet abs and side airbags for about $19,000 out the door. can't really beat that. it won't take too much ca$h for the spec to keep up with the mazdaspeed. anyway, i'm going to test drive one this weekend, so i'll let you know how well it runs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

reallee eh? hmm.. i was thinkin then u americans hafta pay more for the mazdaspeed then we do... that sucky... but if it is that way down in the states then thats totally fair i guess...

hehe.. shit u getta test it huh? interesting... u better post the results wen u finish.. = )


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok guys...been reading this, and I think it'll be pretty damn close. I mean, the Spec V is quite heavy while the MS Protege is probably a little less in weight. Given all the little mods in the Protege, you have to think that they had to put a lot of sh*t into that car just to make it compete w/ our completely stock Spec V. Handling-- I know that there's been a lot said about the MP3 handling and how great that was.... BUT, now, in the new MS Protege, apparently, w/ new power and more power... the handling is probably a little worse than before. It'll most likely be due to driver error to lose this race. I'll still take the Spec V over the Protege. 
With that said, you guys are talking about price.. well here in Vancouver, BC (Canada), I checked out both cars. I was thinking about getting a MS Protege (Spicy Orange colour only aval.) BUT they were asking like $27,999 CDN!!!! (just multiply by 1.56 and you'll get USD). The Spec V, they were asking only $21,666. And for the extra package, it would have been an extra $2600. Clearly, the price had a MAJOR reason why I went with the Spec V. The Spec V, like the Protege is quite limited around here. But the MS Protege probably would have been stolen within the week! Surrey (HIGHEST STOLEN CAR CAPITAL IN NORTH AMERICA) is close by, and I'm sure the MS Protege, being a nice 'Spicy Orange,' would be outta my hands quite quickly. \
Sure, I would have loved to have a turbo in my car w/ all those other little toys and gadgets, but the price wasn't worth it. Plus, it's only pushing 165 HP. C'mon.. the older Honda SIR's were pumping out those numbers STOCK!!!! NO turbo, nothing!! Anyway, letme know what you folks think!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

28 including msrp eh?.. my spec V the last of the 02 with the sport package came up to 23 includin msrp.. i asked about the the bout the 03 and they said it was gonna be around 25 for the the sport package so plus 1 for msrp so that'd be like 26.. about the same... but u get better stuff in the Protege... u get better barebones suspension... and better stock sound... which isnt stock in that car... trust me i love my car but for some reason i fell like the Protege can kick my ass.. stock vs stock... did anybody buy the Sport Compact Car magazine where they had the 8 pocket rockets??

btw i'm in vancouver too.. muhahaha...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Yo, what colour do you got? maybe I've seen your ride around.. there aren't too many that I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

i got a vibrant blue.. hahaha.. its ugly colour i wanted red or black or even silver...

where u normally at? i'm in burnaby...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

*price clarification*

For you guys on the price kick,,,,The part by thrasher 75 where you are told to multiply 27K$ by 1.56 to get the US price is wrong. you divide 27K by 1.56 to get US$ price. Anyway I wish I could get a spec v buts theres no use til I get my new base assignment. A spec v would not be that fun in alaska or Korea.


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: price clarification*



costac727 said:


> *For you guys on the price kick,,,,The part by thrasher 75 where you are told to multiply 27K$ by 1.56 to get the US price is wrong. you divide 27K by 1.56 to get US$ price. Anyway I wish I could get a spec v buts theres no use til I get my new base assignment. A spec v would not be that fun in alaska or Korea. *


are you telling us that you wouldn't wanna take a spec off-rouding? i bet the low profile tires would stick like glue to icy roads or carve up any dirt trails or the side of a mountain. j/k, obviously.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

OK ok.. maybe it was to divide by 1.56. I think I got it all mixed up to convert it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

fatloserboi: Richmond / Vancouver... so what'd up with the blue then if you don't even like it? I have to agree that the blue wasn't that nice. I was thinking about a Yellow one.. but changed my mind...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

hahaha.. my shag mobile got friggen T-boned by some punk-ass old foogy driving his dumbass sons car running a stop sign... my shag mobile is red.. and it was sunny day... wut an idiot.. totalled my car.. so my parents were willing to give me 23g's to get a new car.. so i decided to get a Spec V cuz my parents liked nissan's value.. they have the VQ pathfinder... so long story short.. i ran around town to find a Spec V Sport Package for 23 b4 tax.. and the only colour they had left was the vibby blue... so i had to take it.. couldnt afford the 03's... but i love my car...

i like the yellow.. doesnt look as good as say red.. or black.. but its spec V unique.. like type-R.. thats the vibes i really want...


----------

